# KDE 4 RC2 install issues



## mab1376 (Dec 23, 2007)

i followed all the directions on here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php and i get the message: 

E: Broken packages

i updated all the repositories and still same thing....

any idea?


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 24, 2007)

i used apptitude instead of apt-get and it worked, however it caused kde to freak out and clash with superkaramba.


----------

